# can these be bought/kept?



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

looking for information on owning clouded leopards, or another smaller (ie not lion or tiger lol) variety of cat (not moggy lol)


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

C-C-C-C-Cl-Cl-Clouded L-L-L-L-Le-Le-Le-Leopard! Im sure its possible but there arent many in Captivity in the UK, and finding care-sheets/information could be hard! Although I am not sure... You would need a DWA but I am sure it is possible...


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

If I were you I would go for something smaller eg. Sand Cat, Ocelot, not that they are easier to keep but I presume there is more information on them... Dont hold me too it, Im really not a cat person...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What about Asian leopard cats? Let me know when you get your exotic cats as Im coming to visit them............... sorry you:lol2:

Have a look on here http://exoticcatz.com/species.html


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Ian, Clouded leopards are fairly rare, & generally only seen in zoos. If you were dead-set on obtaining a smaller member of the wild cats, how about Servals (absolutely love em!), Ocelots, Margays, Geoffroys Cats, European Lynx, or Bobcat? You would need a Dangerous Wild Animal license though.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

awww shell did you have to post that link? there all beautiful and my wish list has grown. again. i blame you :2thumb:. though i am curious as to who thinks 'i want an exotic cat, oh i know: cheetah, the worlds fastest predator. what could possibly go wrong?' :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> awww shell did you have to post that link? there all beautiful and my wish list has grown. again. i blame you :2thumb:. though i am curious as to who thinks 'i want an exotic cat, oh i know: cheetah, the worlds fastest predator. what could possibly go wrong?' :lol2:


A Cheetah is my dream animal! :flrt:
To be honest, Cheeatsh are probably more dog-like than any of the other big cats, maybe a bit like having a spotty Greyhound! hehe


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

As they are listed as "vulnerable" on the IUCN Red List, it would be virtually impossible to find one for sale or for adoption let alone be allowed to keep it.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

there's probably some in private collections or in germany but they'd be expensive and a license like acheetah( did you know cheetah's make bird like noises are the only other cat that purrs?)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> there's probably some in private collections or in germany but they'd be expensive and a license like acheetah( did you know cheetah's make bird like noises are the only other cat that purrs?)


Yes, its thought Cheetahs vocalisations are similar to bird sounds to prevent other more powerful predators like Lions, Hyenas & Leopards from locating them & their cubs.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Asian leopard cats are kept as pets, but you need a DWAL


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

I do actually have a short list so IF anyone knows where I can get any of them please let me know so I can contact the people to discuss it further

short list lol

Clouded Leopard 
Cougar
Ocelot
Caracals

although top 2 are preferable, I do realise obtaining cougars is a hell of alot easier than getting the cloudies :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> What about Asian leopard cats? Let me know when you get your exotic cats as Im coming to visit them............... sorry you:lol2:
> 
> Have a look on here Exotic Feline Species



ive looked and i wanttttt....

bobcat
juncle cat
geoffroys cat
sand cat (NAWWW)
feline hybrids
asian leopard cat
spanish iberian lynx
and a 
clouded leopard!!!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

temerist said:


> I do actually have a short list so IF anyone knows where I can get any of them please let me know so I can contact the people to discuss it further
> 
> short list lol
> 
> ...


 
out of this list the only cat you could possibly get hold of is an ocelot the others are quite rare to find in zoos in the uk let alone privately.
cheetah are actualy quite easy to find and even large cats such as snowleopard, tiger and lion are kept in the uk but in a tiny ammount of collections.
stu


----------



## Hatman123 (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone got any details on a Serval?
am I correct in saying you need a DWA for an F1, but not an F2?

Would the size be much different for an F2 Serval??


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

The only place I ever saw Clouded Leopards was in Australia if I remember correctly. A zoo in the Gold Coast if my recollection is good.

Stunning animals, one I have wanted since seeing them, but they are so rare that it seems very highly unlikely that I'll ever be able to obtain one (after buying a house in the middle of nowhere and getting a DWAL). Would love to be able to contribute to the breeding program because I think private keepers have more success than zoos, but that's just my opinion.

Good luck! :2thumb: Keep us posted please!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Stacey010884 said:


> Would love to be able to contribute to the breeding program because I think private keepers have more success than zoos, but that's just my opinion.
> QUOTE]
> 
> to do this you would have to have studbook animals and it is VERY rare to find studbook keepers that will let their animals go to private keepers, although there are a few people with studbook animals.
> ...


----------



## Axy88 (Feb 25, 2010)

The Rare Species centre in Kent has cougars and a clouded leopard, gorgeous things! :flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I really need to take advantage of all the zoos we have here in the UK!


----------



## Axy88 (Feb 25, 2010)

Definately recommend a visit to the Rare Species Centre, believe they've got more animals in since I was last there though


----------

